# TCoD Club



## OrangeAipom (Aug 14, 2008)

If you've ever been to TCoD, you may join. Link is here.

Members:
ArtificialFlavour
Worst Username Ever
Ruffledfeathers
The Quicker Picker-Upper
Zephyrous Castform
Yanmega


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

Join.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 14, 2008)

Joining. Hehe, this is the randomest club ever.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Aug 14, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Joining. Hehe, this is the randomest club ever.


No, that was the Probopass fan club. :)

I'll join.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2008)

WOWZ I'VE BEEN TO THAT SITE!

Joining!


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 14, 2008)

I've never even seen that site! *Sarcastic*

Joining


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 14, 2008)

You're all accepted.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah uh, no.


----------

